# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  Facebook से करें मोबाइल रीचार्ज बिलकुल फ्री में.....

## Black Pearl

*मेरे द्वारा चेक किया गया तरीका 
दोस्तो आज आप सभी लोग facebook से तो परिचित होंगे ही, लगभग हर इंटरनेट यूजर facebook पर अकाउंट बना ही लेता है। 

आप लोगों ने आज तक facebook चलाने के लिए मोबाइल पर खूब रीचार्ज किया होगा और और पैसे बर्बाद किए होंगे।

अब एक आसान सा तरीका आप लोगों को बताता हू जिससे आप facebook यूज करते हुए अपना मोबाइल भी रीचार्ज कर सकते हैं और वो भी बिलकुल फ्री। 



*

----------


## Black Pearl

*जी हाँ बिलकुल सही सुना है आपने, लेकिन क्या फ्री कुछ मिलता है? थोड़ी सी मेहनत आपको करनी होगी, आपको बस इतना करना है, जैसा मैं बताता हूँ। और फिर आप ज्यादा नहीं भी तो कम से कम 100 रुपए का रीचार्ज तो आसानी से कर ही पाएंगे।
फ्री                                                     फ्री                                                     फ्री
सबसे पहले अपने facebook अकाउंट पर लोग इन कर लें।
कर लिया या नहीं?
facebook में लोग इन करने पर ही कुछ बात बनेगी दोस्तो। 

जल्दी से लोग इन कीजिये

*

----------


## Black Pearl

अब नीचे दी गयी लिंक पर क्लिक करें।


Free recharge application Facebook EMBEE

ये एक faceboook एप्लिकेशन का एड्रैस है। 
आपको इस पर रजिस्टर करना है, बिलकुल फ्री है।
 आगे तरीका बताया गया है..........

----------


## Black Pearl

इस लिंक पर क्लिक करने पर एक एप्लिकेशन लोड होगी, थोड़ा समय लग सकता है धीरज रखें। 
एप्लिकेशन लोड होने पर आपसे आपका मोबाइल नंबर और सर्विस प्रोवाइडर पूछा जाएगा। 
अपना सही सही मोबाइल नंबर और सर्विस प्रोवाइडर डालें। 
अब आपको कुछ ऐसी स्क्रीन दिखाई देगी।


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Black Pearl

फिर से अगली स्क्रीन आएगी और आपको अगली दो स्क्रीन में नैक्सट पर क्लिक करना है

----------


## Black Pearl

अकाउंट बनाने पर आपको, 50 पॉइंट मिलते हैं, अब आपको अपना मोबाइल नंबर validate करना है, जिसके आपको और 50 पॉइंट मिलते हैं 
उसके लिए स्क्रीनशॉट दिखाया गया है। 



अब आप  Sms validate पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Black Pearl

अब next पर क्लिक करे


 
अब आपके मोबाइल पर 4 अंको का एक code आएगा, उसे स्क्रीन पर डालें। और नैक्सट पर क्लिक कर दें, आपका नंबर validate हो गया है, और साथ ही आपके कटे में 50 अंक जुड़ जाते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

*दोस्तो अब आप 100 पॉइंट के मालिक बन गए हैं  तो अब 50 पॉइंट और बनाते हैं,
अब आपको e mail validate करना है उसके भी आपको 50 पॉइंट मिलते हैं। 
Earn पर क्लिक करें। स्क्रीनशॉट को फॉलो करें।

 

 

 

*

----------


## Black Pearl

अब आप अपनी E mail id में लोग इन करें। 

वह पर आपको एक मेल मिलेगी, जिसमें आपको confirmation लिंक पर क्लिक करके उसे validate करना है।

----------


## Black Pearl

*तो अब आपके कुल, 150 पॉइंट हो चुके हैं। अब बारी है दोस्तों को invite करने की।
5 दोस्तो को  invite करने पर आपको मिलते हैं 250 पॉइंट। 
तो स्क्रीनशॉट के अनुसार फ़्रेंड्स को invite करें। और हो सके तो उन्हें खुद ही बताएं की क्या करना है, वरना आपके दोस्त इसे भी एक फालतू की चीज़ समझेंगे और रजिस्टर नहीं करेंगे,  इसलिए उन्हे खुद बताएं ताकि वो भी रजिस्टर करें और उन्हें भी इसका फायदा मिले।

 

 

 
*

----------


## Black Pearl

*दोस्तो जैसे ही आपके 5 दोस्त रजिस्टर कर लेते हैं आपको मिलते हैं 150 पॉइंट और आपके पास हो जाते हैं कुल 300 पॉइंट, और आप 300 पॉइंट होते ही अपना मोबाइल 100 रुपए से रीचार्ज कर सकते हैं। 

तो अपने दोस्तों को इसके बारे में बताना ना भूलें, अगर वो रजिस्टर करेंगे तो आपका काम बिलकुल आसान हो जाएगा। 
 वरना थोड़ा सा काम और करना पड़ेगा।

तो अब जैसे ही आपके होते हैं 300 पॉइंट आप अपना मोबाइल रीचार्ज कर सकते हैं। 

*

----------


## Black Pearl

*तो दोस्तो इतना काम आप सिर्फ 10 मिनट में कर सकते हैं, और ना कोई खर्चा, ना कोई झंझट, अब आपके 300 पॉइंट हो जाते हैं तो रीचार्ज स्क्रीनशॉट में दिखाये तरीके से करें।







हालांकि यहा पर 150 rupees का रीचार्ज का ऑप्शन है लेकिन वो सिर्फ premier मेम्बर्स के लिए है, इसलिए आपको कम से कम 300 पॉइंट पूरे करने हैं।*

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तो बस इतना  ही आपको करना है, ये मिनिमम का  केस है आपके 200-300 दोस्तों में से, 5 दोस्त तो आराम से रजिस्टर हो सकते हैं, अगर आपके अधिक facebook friend रजिस्टर होते हैं तो आपको और पॉइंट मिलते हैं और आप और ज्यादा रीचार्ज कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

*अब हो सकता है आपके दोस्त रजिस्टर ना हो रहे हों, या फिर आपको रीचार्ज करने की जल्दी है, तो और भी तरीके हैं, जिससे आप अपने पॉइंट बढ़ा सकते हैं, इसमें आपको थोड़ा ज्यादा टाइम लगेगा। 
स्क्रीनशॉट को फॉलो कीजिये।





आपको दिये गए लिंक के पहले पेज पर जाकर रजिस्टर करना है, और आपके खाते में पॉइंट जुड़ जाएंगे। 


*

----------


## Black Pearl

*इसके अलावा भी एप्लिकेशन में पॉइंट बढ़ाने के कई तरीके हैं, आप जैसे जैसे एप्लिकेशन को यूज करेंगे, पॉइंट earn करना सीखते जाएंगे। पॉइंट मतलब रीचार्ज। 
तो अब नीचे दी गयी लिंक पर क्लिक करें।


Free recharge application Facebook EMBEE

और रीचार्ज करें वो भी बिलकुल फ्री।:bell::bell::bell:

इसका नेटवर्क सिर्फ भारत में ही नहीं बल्कि 300 देशों में है।*

----------


## Black Pearl

*अब आप ये सोच रहे होंगे की facebook वाले फ्री का recharge क्यों देने लगे भला। इससे उनको क्या फायदा है।
सोचना तो पड़ता ही है भाई की आखिर रीचार्ज कहा से हो रहा है। 

दरअसल रीचार्ज facebook नहीं बल्कि embee एप्लिकेशन करती है, और एप्लिकेशन बनाने वाले फ्री रीचार्ज क्यों दे रहे है। 

तो इसके लिए भी आपको ज्यादा दिमाग लगाने की जरूरत नहीं है, आपको जल्दी ही इस बारे में भी विस्तार से जानकारी दूंगा। 


तब तक के लिए
"happy facebook happy recharge"




*

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छी और रोचक जानकारी है मित्र थोडी सी मेहनत हमारे 100 रू बचा सकती है

----------


## indoree

> बहुत ही अच्छी और रोचक जानकारी है मित्र थोडी सी मेहनत हमारे 100 रू बचा सकती है


मित्र काफी अच्छी जानकारी है किसी का भला हो न हो लेकिन आपका ?invitedby=1343763543 जरुर होगा क्योकि आप ही तो invitedby=1343763543 = *Black Pearl* है

----------


## Black Pearl

> बहुत ही अच्छी और रोचक जानकारी है मित्र थोडी सी मेहनत हमारे 100 रू बचा सकती है


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका धन्यवाद। मुझे तो लगा कोई कमेंट नहीं आएगा। 




> मित्र काफी अच्छी जानकारी है किसी का भला हो न हो लेकिन आपका ?invitedby=1343763543 जरुर होगा क्योकि आप ही तो invitedby=1343763543 = *Black Pearl* है


मित्र indoree जी मेरा भला करने के लिए, मेरे अपने facebook मित्र ही काफी हैं। इस invite लिंक से कोई भी रजिस्टर कर ले उससे मुझे कोई लाभ नहीं मिलने वाला है, क्योंकि सिर्फ तभी मुझे उसके बोनस पॉइंट मिलेंगे जबकि मेरे द्वारा invite किया गया facebook पर मेरा मित्र होगा। 

उम्मीद है आपको जानकारी पसंद आई होगी। धन्यवाद।

----------


## jai 123

> मित्र काफी अच्छी जानकारी है किसी का भला हो न हो लेकिन आपका ?invitedby=1343763543 जरुर होगा क्योकि आप ही तो invitedby=1343763543 = *Black Pearl* है


मित्र मेरा कोई फेसबुक अकाउंट वर्तमान मे नही है इसलिए मे इसका लाभ नही उठा पाउगा

----------


## MALLIKA

लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा है !

----------


## pkpasi

लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा है

----------

